# Foal Constipation



## crackerjackjack (Sep 17, 2009)

Ok, well here I go again. Bentley was born on Sunday afternoon. I was a work my husband was golfing. My dad actually seen the birth. But no one checked to make sure that he had his first stool. I got home around 7pm. It was already starting to get dark. I played with him awhile. The next morning I found what I think was his first meconium stool. It was very black and looked just like a miniature verison of the adults poop. I then on monday morning had to move him and his mom because he figured out how to get out but the humans still can't figure out how he did it.

I see where his mom poops, but I can't find any little poop. He is going on 4 days old now. He does not seem like he is in any distress. He eats, sleeps and runs just like a regular healthy donkey. I talked to my vet, and he told me that I would see him straining and he would appear uncomfortable. Then he told me to relax and ignore the baby. He is fine. But I am concerned. He does tut when he jumps. His daddy has always done this also. Is there anything else that I am missing. Could he be eating his feces????




I hope not.

Has this happened to anyone else? Would it hurt if I gave him an enema?

Help


----------



## minimule (Sep 17, 2009)

A lot of times the mare will poop over the foal or eat it. I think it's a protection thing. He would be hunching and straining if there was a problem. His belly would be getting bigger too.


----------

